# Rattlesnake ATV in Poplarville, MS still open?



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

*Just wondering if this park is still open and if so, is it a good place to ride, pretty close bye for me.*


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

not bad place to ride ,they have several old fish ponds ,an some marked trails to ride ,they had a bunch of pine seedlings set out when we were there ,an would get fairly pissed if you ran thru them.
where are you located ,we ride r/c mostly


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

rmax said:


> not bad place to ride ,they have several old fish ponds ,an some marked trails to ride ,they had a bunch of pine seedlings set out when we were there ,an would get fairly pissed if you ran thru them.
> where are you located ,we ride r/c mostly


In the Yune...


----------

